# Visiting the Islands



## Abishai100 (Oct 23, 2017)

Planning a trip to the Islands (e.g., Fiji, Virgin Islands, Tahiti) gives us brochure-like glimpses of paradise synthetics and arguably new age oriented convenience-marketing.

Is this a legacy of hospitality-psychology programs such as _Hotel_ and _The Love Boat_, or are we now 'naturally' more network-disposed?

In either case, making pre-trip collages for yourself may help you plan a better...Emersonian experience.

I'm trying to make myself feel more 'in-touch' with this digital generation, so I can say to my grand-kids, "Yeah, I was familiar with the convenience tech of my creative generation --- e.g., priceline.com, tripadvisor.com!"

So do you feel like you're getting enough info about 'real world ideas' from "Internet-brochures"?



====


 

Ajay Satan's Grand Pacific Hotel in Fiji --- royal/aromatherapy

 

Tom Cruise's St. Thomas Villa Resort in the Virgin Islands --- romantic/luxurious

 

Tom Hanks' Le Meridien Hotel in Tahiti --- photogenic escape

====


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 23, 2017)

When you go to that shit you went to a resort. That has nothing to do with *real* travel.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 23, 2017)

Best burger I ever had was in St Thomas, Virgin Islands. Bit into that burger and the hot juices just ran down the chin having to sopped up with a hefty napkin and a long swig of Heineken to assist washing it down.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 24, 2017)

Abishai100 said:


> Planning a trip to the Islands (e.g., Fiji, Virgin Islands, Tahiti) gives us brochure-like glimpses of paradise synthetics and arguably new age oriented convenience-marketing.
> 
> Is this a legacy of hospitality-psychology programs such as _Hotel_ and _The Love Boat_, or are we now 'naturally' more network-disposed?
> 
> ...



I like to go and see the real world. 

I once went to Egypt, we hired bikes and road around the streets of Luxor. Walked over the mountain into the Valley of the Kings, went to a music festival for the locals who were taking the piss out of foreign musicians for their 'bad music', even though it sounded very similar to their own. Got drunk with locals.

The people on the package tours, they were in air conditioned hotels (this was the last time I vomited, from dehydration) and they'd eat western food, then they'd step outside and straight into an air conditioned bus. Then they'd get to a sit, be herded out and taken around for an hour or however much time and then back on the bus and to the next site and then back to the hotel for air conditioned lunch and then back out in the afternoon. 

They didn't see Egypt. They could have bought a book at home and looked at the pictures of the Valley of the Kings and the like.


----------



## malnila (Oct 24, 2017)

I guess I'm a cautious traveler. I prefer a nice hotel for a first visit. My days of "trying" to be fancy free are kind of over. One option to think of is stay in a moderate hotel/resort and take day trips thru a local agency/guide or explore on your own.


----------

